# Mobile phone case for Samsung Galaxy Ace....No Otterbox available



## stuff_it (Nov 20, 2011)

So what sort of case should I get? I'm not particularly rough on phones but wouldn't mind something to keep it safe and possibly protect the screen as I've got it on a 24 month contract.

My last phone was a bit shit so I never bothered with one, and I've never had a phone with a touchscreen that I've actually wanted to look after before.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 21, 2011)

Come on. I've never needed a phone cover before. Never had a good enough phone to bother. 

Do i need some sort of flip cover? Is there much difference between a silicone one and a hard one? 

The only phone I've lost through damage was the one I reversed over in an antique coach a few years ago and I'massuming no cover is quite that good.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

Loads here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=case samsung galaxy ace&tag=googhydr-21&index=electronics&hvadid=10111457870&ref=pd_sl_91c9iibb6n_e

I don't use cases or covers.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Loads here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=case samsung galaxy ace&tag=googhydr-21&index=electronics&hvadid=10111457870&ref=pd_sl_91c9iibb6n_e
> 
> I don't use cases or covers.


Nor do i but it's a 24 month contract.


----------

